# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Important info for anyone who lifts weights

## Venomous Nemisis

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/co...ull/282/3/E551

Long read, but very informative

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

Read the lest paragraph in the discussion section

----------


## bushidoshogun

> In conclusion, the increased rate of muscle protein synthesis normally seen 24 h after high-intensity eccentric resistance exercise was attenuated by consumption of ibuprofen and acetaminophen at over-the-counter levels.


Basically, it says: don't lift weights after you take ibuprofen or acetaminophen (or don't expect a speedy recovery after lifting weights while having taken ibuprofen). That would make sense because both drugs fight against muscle soreness and inflammation.

----------


## guest589745

Funny, I posted something like this a while ago.

----------


## HighandWide

That really is intresting and sucs for athletes. So is that implying that attempting to strengthen a muscle in rehab is seemingly pointless if you are taking pain killer or anti inflamatories?

----------


## spywizard

yea it sucks... damn it... makes sense though.. asprin here i come..

----------


## Gearhead007

cxcccccccc

----------


## Stonecold01446

Wow brufen was my life saver on legs day gues thats over now.
Thanks love this site

----------


## tigerspawn

Very informative a must read

----------

